# 308 resizing



## malcq (Dec 29, 2010)

ive started reloading for my 308 i have set up my die (lee) for neck sizing but some of them the neck crushers in and i dont no why as any one got any ideas thanks,,,, malc


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the neck crushing in, or are you getting little dents/folds on the neck?

If you are getting dents/folds you have too much lube on the case necks. If not, I have no idea. A picture would be helpfull.


----------



## malcq (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks cos some else said it could be lube so ill give it a try and cut down on lube


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

No problem, not an uncommon issue. The necks need very little lube at all.


----------

